# vibrator for gravity feed salter



## tmathy (Jan 20, 2002)

Is there a site to buy a vibratore for a gravity flow tailgate salter?


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

Try www.karrierco.com they have an inexpensive vibrator for tailgate spreaders


----------



## Bob Church (Dec 22, 2001)

*Spreader vibrators*

Yes you can purchase the Sure-Flow Broadcast Spreader Vibration System from KarrierCo. Here is a direct link to the product you want. http://www.karrierco.com/cgi-bin/sh...start=0&template=Templates\SearchResult1.html

Copy the link to your browser and press <enter>.

The system has everything you need to install and operate the vibrator on a spreader.

Good luck.

Bob Church
VP,
KarrierCo
Ph: 330-823-9597


----------

